# losing my mind with my car's emissions test. HELP!



## BAR308 (Mar 24, 2012)

hey guys, i got a 2003 toy corolla. the check engine light keeps coming on. the mechanic tells me to do this and we do it and the light comes back on. we try something else, turn the light off, try to take the emissions and it fails. it keeps getting error code 0441 and/or 0446.

1) P0446 : Evaporative Emission control system Vent control circuit 
2) P0441 : Evaporative emission control system incorrect purge flow 

my mechanic swore to me that if i changed the vacuum switching solenoid, it would solve the problem and it didnt. i dont trust him any more. he SWORE to me this would work. well it didnt.

the car tag is over due so i need to resolve this.

do any of yall know what i should do with this stupid car and these 2 error codes. 446 comes up every time we test it. and 441 only sometimes.  any thoughts?

MANY thx!

Marlin


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 24, 2012)

Take the car back to the emissions station and see if they'll test the gas cap.....nothing else. See if it'll pass the gas cap.

Have you ever replaced yours? I know a gas cap that won't seal can/will throw various Evap system codes.


----------



## BAR308 (Mar 24, 2012)

yeh i heard that. i may swap with my wife. she has a sienna van and i may trade caps to see if my light stays off and hers comes on... that way i dont have to mess with the emissions ppl.


----------



## city boy gone country (Mar 25, 2012)

find a toyota specialist


----------



## merc123 (Mar 25, 2012)

How long does it take to come back on?  If it's simply the check engine light...just pull over right before you get to emission place and unhook battery to reset it.  Then drive over to emissions.  

It's a long shot but may work enough to get your tags and get it fixed


----------



## Timberman (Mar 25, 2012)

If the gas cap isn't the problem itt could be the overflow canister


----------



## quinn (Mar 25, 2012)

merc123 said:


> How long does it take to come back on?  If it's simply the check engine light...just pull over right before you get to emission place and unhook battery to reset it.  Then drive over to emissions.
> 
> It's a long shot but may work enough to get your tags and get it fixed



I tried this on quack's advice,the computer could tell it had not been driven after resetting.I had to go drive 15 miles then come back.I was lucky it stayed off for me!


----------



## Casey81 (Mar 25, 2012)

The Charcoal canister needs to be replaced. It is a common issue on Toyotas. 

if you have a 10mm wrench you can swap it out in half hour max.


----------



## BAR308 (Mar 25, 2012)

they want $235 on ebay for a new charcoal canister. i just lost my job and dont have $235. and there would be no guarantee this would be the problem. even if i go out and buy a used one for $100 it still could be a evap valve, hose, etc etc etc that could cause those error codes. i just cant sink that kind of money in so many 'experiments' since i just lost my job.

there has to be a way to get this thing to pass an emission, so it buys me some time (a year) to find the problem and fix it...


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 25, 2012)

feel for ya', have an 02' 4runner with this problem annually, most of this type work has a 12k mile warranty. Replaced both cats, passed inspection but light has returned..think its the cannister. I have335k miles.

If you spend more than around $750 to resolve te issue and it still wont get it cleared, the State will issue you a waiver for a year.


----------



## BAR308 (Mar 25, 2012)

if i take a battery terminal off and it turns the check engine light off... does that reset the car computer?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 25, 2012)

Marlin7MM said:


> if i take a battery terminal off and it turns the check engine light off... does that reset the car computer?



It will erase the codes from the OBD system, but if the problem making the light come on to begin with is still there, the light will be back on pretty quickly.

PM Sent....


----------



## Casey81 (Mar 25, 2012)

Marlin7MM said:


> they want $235 on ebay for a new charcoal canister. i just lost my job and dont have $235. and there would be no guarantee this would be the problem. even if i go out and buy a used one for $100 it still could be a evap valve, hose, etc etc etc that could cause those error codes. i just cant sink that kind of money in so many 'experiments' since i just lost my job.
> 
> there has to be a way to get this thing to pass an emission, so it buys me some time (a year) to find the problem and fix it...



No experiment at all. It is a documented issue and the canister has all of the valves and hoses attached included. I see several a year at my shop. 
The only way around it is a waiver but you have to spend the cash in order to get one. The waiver center does call and verify with the shop the amounts spent.


----------



## Ballplayer (Mar 26, 2012)

Might be cheaper to move to another part of Ga. where you don't have to live under "big brothers" rules to buy a tag.  Feel for ya


----------



## LCT (Mar 28, 2012)

*there is a way..*

I have to do this for my 99 Ranger and it is probably not the "right" thing to do but it works.  Take it to a mechanic and have them turn the light off.  It can be done.  You usually have to drive about 50 miles afterword (at least that what they say) before taking to emissions.  You will pass.  I  have had to do this the past 3 yrs and I slip him a 20 dollar bill....it takes them 2 seconds for them to do this.

Note, as you see I have not corrected my problem and the check engine light eventually comes back on but I can pass emissions without paying for something stupid.  My truck runs great.


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2012)

Have you went to a junkyard to see how much a used cannister is.


----------



## BAR308 (Mar 28, 2012)

i can get a used canister for $75 + shipping. i am gonna try one more  time tomorrow to get the test done. right now the c/e light is off and i have driven 415 miles since it was reset. i took it in today and it registered 2 "not readies".. so the computer hasnt reset yet even tho i have driven all those miles...  uggh. i have to catch just at the right time.


----------



## Casey81 (Mar 28, 2012)

You might squeak through 2003 has to have all but 1 monitor set to pass. EVAP and catalyst are usually the last 2 to set. Keep the tank below half and that should help keep the EVAP monitor tests from running. Something my tech and I were discussing today. Check the breather hose that connects to the air box that goes to the vent valve under the hood. That has been the cause of those codes as well if it is left off.


----------



## BAR308 (Mar 29, 2012)

i have driven 520 miles since we last unhooked the battery to reset the computer. i took it by again today and it is still saying "not ready"... i am about ready to pull my hair out.

'81, do you have one of those smoke machines that tests for leaks etc?


----------



## Casey81 (Mar 29, 2012)

That we do. Do you know which monitors haven't set yet?


----------



## BAR308 (Mar 29, 2012)

no they didnt tell me. they just said there were 2 "not readies"... he said just bring it back 1 or 2 a day and they would test to see if it is ready. if its ready and the c/e light hasnt come back on, then they would do the test and try to get an approval. they dont have a smoke tester. what do you charge to do a smoke tester?


----------

